# Silent Worlds book!



## Norfolkbloke (Nov 27, 2013)

Was on holiday last week on the North Norfolk Coast and by chance found the above book in a bookshop at Wells Next The Sea, its a book of 62 black and white images from the French born photographer Olivier Meriel with text by Charles Juliet. The books subject matter covers old interiors, workshops, derelict farm buildings, manor houses etc and well worth a look for anyone interested in fine art black and white photography!

The price on the back says £25 but my copy was marked down to £12 for which I happily handed over!! I guess used copies might be had from amazon etc!

http://www.psbrighton.co.uk/Bookdetails.asp?code=88562&pg=Home Page&ur=/

Matt


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 27, 2013)

Good info and worth looking into - thanks


----------

